
Ask HN: What do you use as a log-book / technical diary? - jgforbes
I seem to be using a variety of methods for keeping notes on what I&#x27;m working on and upcoming tasks.<p>* Paper &#x2F; pencil<p>* Email<p>* Text documents<p>None seem to be great at capturing ideas for disparate projects. Anyone have a better system?
======
ddavis
Org mode!

